# Android L and iOS 8: you wont want to leave but you have to pick one



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Like the console wars before it, smartphone enthusiasts sit entrenched on either side of the seemingly endless argument to determine which mobile operating system is best. In many ways, thanks to major ecosystem-level updates from Google and 
Apple, this argument will only grow more intense as Android and iOS become more and more alike.

For the last couple of years, the battle lines between iOS and Android have been fairly clear. If you want a polished, fluid OS where mostly everything is uniform and the camera experience is top notch, you go with an iPhone or iPad. If you want a totally customizable mobile OS that, for better or worse, offers you a personal experience where nearly every app talks to one another inside of many different hardware form factors, you go with an Android device.

Apples tablet ecosystem is superior to Android, but Googles apps run best on Android. There are lists of back and forth arguments for and against each platform, and at the end of the day it has never really been clear to an unbiased observer that one was truly superior.

Read More


----------

